# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  **18 year old muscle?**

## mbacker79

ive been reading alot of posts of 18year old guys showing there pictures and there not that big but everybody says "you look greatespecially for 18". I'm 18 so does that mean my body right now isn't as big as i'm going to get? Muscle wise?

----------


## MFT81

well, um yeah, no one lifts wieghts and gets smaller than when they started.

I started lifting at 19 and was small, like 6ft and about 175-180. Im now over 200, so yeah unless I read your question wrong Id expect that you will do the same,

----------


## LawMan018

> ive been reading alot of posts of 18year old guys showing there pictures and there not that big but everybody says "you look greatespecially for 18". I'm 18 so does that mean my body right now isn't as big as i'm going to get? Muscle wise?


Of course an 18 year old isn't going to look like Jay Cutler, but for their age many look really good compared to your "average" 18 year old. And of course your body is going to be bigger then it is at 18 later on, most bodybuilders don't reach their true potential till their 25...

----------


## thetank

> Of course an 18 year old isn't going to look like Jay Cutler, but for their age many look really good compared to your "average" 18 year old. And of course your body is going to be bigger then it is at 18 later on, most bodybuilders don't reach their true potential till their 25...


25?? i remember reading it was more into your 30's...25 seems young for a bodybuilders potential..that only gives the average guy 7 years of training give or take..at 30+, you would imagine anyone would be much bigger than when they were at 25 with consistant training.
anyway, yes youre gonna get bigger!!!

----------


## Iron freak

most guys I have met reached there pot around 35-40

----------


## xraymind

agree with ironfreak

----------

